# YASA motors



## Evilsizer (Jan 25, 2010)

pretty cool and they are liquid cooled too.


----------



## Crash (Oct 20, 2009)

So where are the specs and pricing on these?


----------



## Evilsizer (Jan 25, 2010)

i sent them a email about a week ago and have not heard anything back.

the interesting part is in one of the video's they claim a 50% regen brake system.


----------



## Powered By DC (Jan 3, 2009)

I contacted them about 6 months ago and got a reply that they are not producing motors. They offered a license to produce the motors for $6,000,000

Dave Kois
EV Components, LLC


----------



## Evilsizer (Jan 25, 2010)

wow, yea let me just pop open the piggy bank for that 6 mil...


----------



## RoughRider (Aug 14, 2008)

6mil...haha...very funny


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

That sounds like the Raser/Chorus business model: "We won't build motors, but you can pay us a lot of money and we'll tell you how to build them."


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks as if they have improved the motor even further:
http://www.greencarcongress.com/201...ic-torque-above-30nmkgyasa-20100928.html#more

516ft./lbs from a 50 lb motor, and they think they can do better


----------



## Crash (Oct 20, 2009)

...Another "someday" motor.


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

Crash said:


> ...Another "someday" motor.


If by "someday" you mean now, then yes.
Although not yet sold to OEMs, they had sold £200,000 worth by last (I think) June.

According to this post on AutoblogGreen they have a number of current clients. There's a quote on their site about 20-fold price reductions once production ramps up. Maybe not available for retail yet, but it seems like one to keep an eye on.

edit* Quote from company guy in ABG post comments. "You can buy one of these motors, we sell more than we can produce, anybody that calls the company and it seriously interested will be told the price of the current protoypes. This will reduce significantly over the next 12-24 months and our production price will be around £1k per motor and £500 for the controller. So, a 4WD vehicle offering 3000Nm of torque, 400kW of peak power will need £6k for the transmission. Not bad relative to the performance."

That would be $1500 each motor and half that for a controller. Not too shabby me thinks.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Interesting comment from an apparent employee:


> *Nick Farrant 3:31AM (9/30/2010)*
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comments above. This motor is direct-drive and needs no gearbox which reduces weight and improves efficiency. Less weight = higher range or improved performance. In 1st gear on a car today you might get 1200Nm at the wheels, these deliver 700Nm at the wheels (for more than 30 seconds) and with enough voltage can deliver peak torque to 1500rpm (100mph). In sixth gear you'll typcially have 200Nm so imagine a motorway acceleration at 90mph where you have peak torque available.
> ...


----------



## Crash (Oct 20, 2009)

drivin98 said:


> If by "someday" you mean now, then yes.
> Although not yet sold to OEMs, they had sold £200,000 worth by last (I think) June.
> 
> According to this post on AutoblogGreen they have a number of current clients. There's a quote on their site about 20-fold price reductions once production ramps up. Maybe not available for retail yet, but it seems like one to keep an eye on.
> ...


Interesting... Well, what's the current price? 

If they can get the price down to what they're saying, there's no doubt they'll surpass the other motor manufacturers in sales and go farther. They don't seem to be full of themselves like the others... $2000 for motor/controller combo with that kind of performance is jaw dropping, to say the least.


----------



## RoughRider (Aug 14, 2008)

not very impressive to me...

they say in 12-24month...you can get it for 1,5k$...so dream on...there is always a better price next year...

motor has *NO* brakes and it is NOT waterproofed...how long will it operate on a street car??? Dont think it will last for long.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

You don't have to use it as a wheel motor.


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

2nd that. It doesn't need brakes -though it does do regen - as it is a direct drive motor, not in-wheel.

Regarding price, we'll just have to see. The company was only spun off about a year ago and they've already come a good distance with some limited production and a growing client list. Unfortunately, you can't build Rome in a day.


----------



## Crash (Oct 20, 2009)

Yep... Although water proofing it will indeed be necessary. I would buy two of these if they got the prices down to what they're saying...


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

hey, does anyone know what motors this company is using...it sounds like YASA to me...
http://www.liberty-ecars.com/


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't see anything on either website to suggest a connection.


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> I don't see anything on either website to suggest a connection.


I was basing my assumption on the specs of the motors...but there wasnt much info so maybe not.


----------



## pm_dawn (Sep 14, 2009)

http://www.electroengine.com/Media/press-releases/c70.php

And they claim that they are going to produce this motor in à plant in Sweden.
It is developed together with Sevcon for the controller. They have à controller called Evolution 5 that they will release. 

http://www.ukti.gov.uk/download/106441_100256/Sevcon.html

Regards
/Per


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

efan said:


> I was basing my assumption on the specs of the motors...but there wasnt much info so maybe not.


I saw something somewhere recently that also led me to believe they were using YASAs. Don't even remember exactly what it was but I remember being pretty certain.


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

has any one heard of them: 
http://www.hevt.com/component.php

They are actually selling a product, although there is very little info about it.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Only $17,000 for a 450 volt 200 amp inverter


----------

